# Why no art of Grimalkians?



## Rap Daniel (Oct 14, 2020)

I've never seen any fanart of these little deadly fluffballs, how come?








						Grimalkians
					

Grimalkians, or as referred to by Archer, "space ocelots", are an endangered species. Pam, Lana and Archer find them in the cargo hold of a Dri'n pirate ship. It is theorized that they are being sold to illegal fur traders. The grimalkians flock to Archer, while Lana keeps getting bit. One...




					archer.fandom.com


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 14, 2020)

What series is that from?


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 14, 2020)

Archer


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 14, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> Archer


Oh, I don't like Archer, personally. The animation is unpleasant to watch, and I don't really like the characters.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 14, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Oh, I don't like Archer, personally. The animation is unpleasant to watch, and I don't really like the characters.


I love it, the jokes are so well done, I'm usually crying by the end


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 15, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> I love it, the jokes are so well done, I'm usually crying by the end


Oh? What jokes made you laugh the hardest?


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 15, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Oh? What jokes made you laugh the hardest?


Context: Woodhouse has passed, and they're looking for a new valet for Archer. Season 11, episode 4
Cheryl/Carol/Whatever her name is: "Maybe he can take care of himself?"
Malory: "He'd burn down the building making toast out of spite for having to make toast."


----------

